# Sgt. Joel Clarkson, 2/75 Rgr Bn. RIP



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why my first post was taken down, but here is the DoD post:

RELEASE NUMBER: 100322-01
DATE POSTED: MARCH 22, 2010

PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger died from wounds received in combat
U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office 


Sgt. Joel David Clarkson (U.S. Army photo) 

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, March 22, 2010) — An Army Ranger died March 16, from wounds received during combat operations March 13 in Afghanistan while serving with Company A, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment based at Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.

Sgt. Joel David Clarkson, 23, was seriously wounded in a fierce engagement with a heavily armed enemy force in the Farah Province. Treated immediately by unit medical personnel, he was quickly evacuated to the nearest medical treatment facility and subsequently transferred to Landstuhl Regional Medical Center, Landstuhl, Germany where he died March 16. He was on his fifth deployment in support of the War on Terror with three previous deployments to Iraq and one to Afghanistan.

"Sgt. Clarkson was the epitome of the Ranger Team Leader—he cared deeply for his men, always led from the front, and was at his best when the situation was the most dire," said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander, 75th Ranger Regiment. "He is a hero to our Nation, the Army, and his Family."

The Ranger task force attacked a concentration of determined fighters in the desert of the Farah Province. Though decisively engaged, the Rangers ultimately killed eight enemy fighters, destroyed their base of operations along with weapons and ammunition, and captured a key leader of the terrorist network, according to official military reports.

"Thoughtful, fearless, and engaging, Sgt. Joel Clarkson possessed that intangible stuff we desire most in Ranger – the stuff of which legends are made," said Col. Mark Odom, commander, 2nd Bn., 75th Ranger Regt.

Clarkson enlisted in the U.S. Army from his hometown of Fairbanks, Ala.  He began his Army Ranger career when he was assigned to Company A,  2nd Bn., where he served as a grenadier, Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW) gunner and team leader.  

Clarkson is survived by his wife, Cassandra and their son, Orion of Norfolk, Va.; his parents, Steve and Karen Clarkson of Fairbanks, Ala.; and his older sister, Jessica.

Rest easy brother.......


----------



## tova (Mar 23, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rest in Peace, my condolences to family and friends.


----------



## RAGE275 (Mar 23, 2010)

Such an awesome guy and fellow Ranger. Rest in Peace bro.


----------



## Rizzo 2/75 (Mar 23, 2010)

Rest peacefully brother


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 23, 2010)

RIP.  Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 24, 2010)

RIP Ranger Clarkson. I understand that he died heroically protecting his men. My thoughts and prayers out to the men with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home. My deepest condolences to his wife and young child...

RLTW.


----------



## pardus (Mar 24, 2010)

Ranger_Smoothie said:


> I'm not sure why my first post was taken down, but here is the DoD post:



It was taken down because it was posted before it was released by DoD.

RIP Ranger.


----------

